# Staffing Solutions for Business Owners



## mondotalk (Apr 22, 2014)

Here's how we can help your business:

- We'll provide you with 3 carefully chosen candidates fit for your requirements.

- These candidates will be working remotely for your company with impeccable dedication and performance at a cost as low as $300-$500 a month.

- All screened candidates will be given utmost assistance to prepare for the job.

- We can handle all negotiations concerning the employment of the candidates.

- We're only charging a one time fee to source the candidates for you unlike most agencies who take a monthly commission on the candidates' wages.

Please email me for more info: tria (at) mondotalk (dot) com


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't get this. You are promoting recruitment services but the mondotalk website seems to be all about a phone/VOIP service?


----------

